# KC BOTL Raise Your Hand



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I've traded emails recently with pistol and drrgill and there's been talk of putting some sort of HERF together. If you are living in the KC area, post a reply here so that we can start a list for an upcoming event.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mildtomedium said:


> I've traded emails recently with pistol and drrgill and there's been talk of putting some sort of HERF together. If you are living in the KC area, post a reply here so that we can start a list for an upcoming event.


If you hold off until the 23rd, I'm in
-Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Not a problem to wait. That should give us at least 3.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd be interested, there are a bunch of people on cigarweekly who live around here. IHT and I have had a few herfs with them.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Count me in. Copper get all your group together and lets get an annual event put together so we are the envey of CS. I live in Sedalia but am willing to help anyway I can to put this party together. I am trainable and can take directions or give a few if needed.

Thanks Drrgill


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'm in, though I will be out of town a few days in late June and again in early July, but week days that shouldn't have an effect.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I'm in Springfield but i am in KC almost every other weekend.
Count me in. Cigar_Joel


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I could handle a trip north if you dont mind accomodating a hillbilly.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I could handle a trip north if you dont mind accomodating a hillbilly.


If you make it uo to springfield, let me know i would like to find some local botl

Joel


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

*raises hand*

hey everyone. haha


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

mildtomedium said:


> I've traded emails recently with pistol and drrgill and there's been talk of putting some sort of HERF together. If you are living in the KC area, post a reply here so that we can start a list for an upcoming event.


If you need any help with anything, just PM me.

Joel


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

So how soon will we have a when and where?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm working on it right now. It won't be until after June 23 so that pistol will be back. If there are any other dates that are really bad for anyone on this thread, please let me know.

My thought is to head someplace centrally located. Either Plaza or Westport. I don't know exactly where everyone might be coming from but I do know that there are folks both North of the river and extreme South.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

mildtomedium said:


> I'm working on it right now. It won't be until after June 23 so that pistol will be back. If there are any other dates that are really bad for anyone on this thread, please let me know.
> 
> My thought is to head someplace centrally located. Either Plaza or Westport. I don't know exactly where everyone might be coming from but I do know that there are folks both North of the river and extreme South.


you are the man! The plaza sounds great, how about O'dowds? I know they are really cigar friendly, where else are you thinking?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Right now, I'm trying to get some conversations going with O'Dowd's, McCoy's and The Cashew. All three are pretty cigar friendly. Also trying to contact some B&Ms to see if anyone wants to send samples, etc.

Primarily looking for someone who'll guarantee us either a set of reserved tables or a room that we can occupy.

Thought that I'd let food, etc. be done on an individual basis. That's it for now. Kind of looking at July 8 if someone will step up to the plate a little.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> IHT and I have had a few herfs with them.


and we've organized a few as well.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

McCoys is nice and has a separate room for cigars smokers w/comfortable seating, TV, etc. O'Doud's may be too busy and I don't know if can reserve room?

Although it is So Metcalf, Fox and Hound has always been great with HERFs given enough notice. Harry's Bar and Tables is cigar friendly and right across the street from McCoy's, though the latter is probably the better of the two places in some respects.

Although I haven't been, I hear good things about Harry's Country Club. Here is a review from cA...
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,234 4,1483,00.html

You may want to talk to Doug at Havana Moon (on 39th St). He's got a great little neighborhood shop. Don't know if he'd donate anything, but I could loosen him up with a little homebrew!?!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Oog Oog said:


> \ Although it is So Metcalf, Fox and Hound \QUOTE]
> :r It's also pretty far south for us narthlanders!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been to Harry's Country Club. I like it there as well.

I stopped by McCoy's at lunch and they said that we could reserve their cigar lounge if we just let them know in advance. So they are starting to take the early lead on that note.

I kind of like the Westport area because the group could move if we wanted to. As you say, Harry's is cigar friendly and their outdoor patio is shaded pretty well. Harpo's as an outdoor area as well.

Was still going to check on The Cashew because of their private room upstairs, good liquor and talented staff. Should know soon.

From a tentative standpoint, how is July 8 working? Around 6?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> Oog Oog said:
> 
> 
> > Although it is So Metcalf, Fox and Hound
> ...


pete, that's where we've hosted our last 2-4.. ever since the downtown area went smoke-free...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mildtomedium said:


> From a tentative standpoint, how is July 8 working? Around 6?


i should be in Alaska about that time, so sounds good for you guys.
but don't plan around me, i won't be able to make one anyway - too many travel dates coming up for me to spend another day out smoking with the boys. gotta see my family some time.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

mildtomedium said:


> Right now, I'm trying to get some conversations going with O'Dowd's, McCoy's and The Cashew. All three are pretty cigar friendly. Also trying to contact some B&Ms to see if anyone wants to send samples, etc.
> 
> Primarily looking for someone who'll guarantee us either a set of reserved tables or a room that we can occupy.
> 
> Thought that I'd let food, etc. be done on an individual basis. That's it for now. Kind of looking at July 8 if someone will step up to the plate a little.


The 8th works for me. Also there is a herf @ the outlaw this sat.

Cigar_Joel


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I will be flying back into KC late on the 7th so the 8th works fine for me, too! We'll miss you IHT!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

mildtomedium said:


> I've been to Harry's Country Club. I like it there as well.
> 
> I stopped by McCoy's at lunch and they said that we could reserve their cigar lounge if we just let them know in advance. So they are starting to take the early lead on that note.
> 
> ...


8th Works for me!!

Drrgill


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Hey there is a new smokers lounge at a new store called the Cedar Box in Lee's Summit. Maybe we can have a herf there this fall... maybe watch a Chiefs game. Any interest in me investigating this?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I'm in!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

I talked to the owner...

The lounge is free to all patrons... (i.e. you would need to buy something)

They have 3 big screens, wi-fi network, coffee, tea, soft drinks, ice and you can BYOB. 

The Chiefs play the Rams on Nov. 5th at noon. Anyone interested?

If so I will can work to set this up.


----------

